# Trigger mitt with side zipper?



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Never seen a trigger mitt with this feature... maybe just pull the one finger out?
Personally I wish there were more of these kinds of mitts on offer. Have yet to try the High Five, big hands, would need to try it on in person.
Candygrind Handbags are nice. If you have a bigger hand and/or want to wear a wrist guard the only option I've found is the lesser quality Swany Toaster.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't make it a habit of being a Debbie Downer, but when that zipper breaks, ( and you know it will ) you know what that mitt is good for...... [email protected]#% All :no1:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldman said:


> Don't make it a habit of being a Debbie Downer, but when that zipper breaks, ( and you know it will ) you know what that mitt is good for...... [email protected]#% All :no1:


meh, gloves dont last much longer than zippers imo

if it does break you go to the base area and get some Flylows like you should have in the first place.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> meh, gloves dont last much longer than zippers imo


This exactly. The glove itself will self destruct well before the zip.
None of these will outlast any comparable mitt/glove it's just a matter of preference.


----------

